# Oups ... "emerge unmerge portage" trop rapide

## MistY

et ouais, et maintenant je sais pas quoi faire... faut que je trouve les sources et que je recompile à la main ? ou bien y a t-il un moyen de récupérer plus facilement ce cher emerge ?

----------

## arlequin

lol (désolé)

tente le emerge sync ou emerge rsync...

pour ce qui est du compilage à la main, je préfère pas m'exprimer !!

courage !!

----------

## AlterEgo

Sorry, no French here..

I did that once too  :Rolling Eyes: 

In the portage tree there is a portage-rescue tarball:

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/portage-rescue-2.0.44-x86.tbz2

use it, emerge rsync and re-emerge the most recent  version of portage.

Bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## MistY

there is a bin direstory in the portage-rescue tarball, but when I run 

bash-2.05a# ./emerge rsync 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./emerge", line 2, in ?

    import os,sys,portage,xpak,string,re,commands,time,threading,shutil

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 10, in ?

ImportError: No module named missingos

?? What can I do ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

T'utilise quelle version de Gentoo?

Il parait qu'il y a des problèmes avec le portage et la 1.2.

Perso j'utilise la 1.4 rc1, et elle fonctionne très bien...

----------

## MistY

j'utilise bien la 1.4rc1, le problèlme c'est que je n'ai plus la commande emerge à cause de mon 

emerge unmerge portage

et que l'emerge du tarball de sauvegarde ne fonctionne pas... enfin je ne comprends pas les messages d'erreurs (le python et moi...)

----------

## MistY

bon j'ai trouvé, il faut compiler le module missingos.

Pour cela, il faut trouver le fichier missingos.c dans le tarball, faire un 

./setup.pl install

dans le bon répertoire, puis ca marche !

emerge rsync

----------

